# Northern New Jersey...



## Renocide (Jun 16, 2003)

If I can get enough people together Im considering starting a weekly campaign in my home. 
I live in Jefferson Township, NJ. Im new to the area so its hard for me to tell you exactly what the landmarks are for this area. 
If your interested give me e-mail at renocide2@hotmail.com.


----------



## trentonjoe (Jun 16, 2003)

What is the closest highway?   I can help with landmarks.


----------

